# Sphaerodactylus Difficilis Enclsoure



## Weston (Mar 21, 2015)

While they aren't frogs, I figured I'd show off my Sphaerodactylus viv and geckos, (especially since they're two I got from Shawn). 
I originally built this enclosure thinking it might work for some leucs and then got the good advice to house those in an 18" cube instead. Turns out the 12"x12"x18" is actually really well suited to a pair of dwarf geckos and my design seems to be playing out nicely for them. Lots of tiny crevices and hiding places in the hardscape. The plants still have a ways to go , but overall I'm happy with how this turned out, and the geckos seem to be as well!
I have to say: If anyone's considered these guys, they are a lot of fun. Fairly bold and active.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Good luck with those geckos. Keep us updated.


----------



## Weston (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks! So far so good. Hard to tell for sure, but I think the female may be gravid.


----------



## Weston (Mar 21, 2015)

Close-ups of the male and the female.


----------



## Mavpa (Jan 5, 2015)

That's a good eyeball shot in that last one.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I got 2 pairs of these from Shawn....Found another addiction....Amazing little creatures.


----------



## Weston (Mar 21, 2015)

Mavpa: Thanks!
Azurel: They're a blast aren't they? You'll have to let me know how things go with yours since so few people keep them! Have you seen yours eat yet? I've been feeding ffs. Haven't actually seen mine grab any, but have watched them track. I'm assuming they're eating because their weight looks good and using the ol' fruit in the enclosure test has revealed that the flies are decreasing in number.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Awesome!!! I've been toying with the idea of getting back into micro geckos for awhile now and the more posts I see like this, the more convinced I am becoming to take the plunge! Great looking geckos.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Weston said:


> Mavpa: Thanks!
> Azurel: They're a blast aren't they? You'll have to let me know how things go with yours since so few people keep them! Have you seen yours eat yet? I've been feeding ffs. Haven't actually seen mine grab any, but have watched them track. I'm assuming they're eating because their weight looks good and using the ol' fruit in the enclosure test has revealed that the flies are decreasing in number.


I have not....same as you as far as seeing the tracking.....but still haven't seen the actual take down.....

They are awesome.....found my new addiction.....These are the first animal outside of frogs or fish I have kept and I can't stop watching them.


----------



## Weston (Mar 21, 2015)

Hayden: I'm finding I enjoy them among the most of the reptiles I keep! What species were you working with before?
Azurel: Ah ok, nice to know! I enjoy working with some of the lesser documented species but questions like that always drive me nuts during the first month or so haha. You ought to post some pictures of your setup. Right? I've been really impressed with how active they are. I also like finally having a suitable use for the 12"x12"18." Apparently there's a pretty strong demand for them in Germany. I found a German forum dedicated to dwarf geckos that has some really great info on a lot of the different types. Some of those keepers actually report a lot of success keeping Sphaerodactylus pairs in nano tanks.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah I have that site saved lots of good info on each species....

I have one of my pairs in a 12x12x18.... I will he adding a rack with 12x12x18s for these....just like frogs once you have one you have to have more...lol

Here is their vivarium










Love how inquisitive they are...


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Not to clog your thread with pics of my pair....here is a few I took today of the male...and the female I took the other day.


----------



## Weston (Mar 21, 2015)

Oh no worries! Post all you want!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I do have a word of warning though....

I used a Exo Terra for mine....The slides on the lid when you close off the electrical cord holes the opposite end there is a gap in the lid that they can fit through.

I found out the hard way....went to feed frogs and out of the corner of my eye see something crawling on top of their viv....turns out this female found the little hole in the back...Took about 20 min to catch her and put some foam in the gaps.

Zoo Meds do not have that issue...


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

You should do fine with them in that enclosure. They breed like rabbits, and are very easy to keep.

Here is what you have to look forward to.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

rollinkansas said:


> You should do fine with them in that enclosure. They breed like rabbits, and are very easy to keep.
> 
> Here is what you have to look forward to.


That's awesome


----------



## Weston (Mar 21, 2015)

Mine are in the zoomed, and my background filled those holes so I'm doubly good!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Weston said:


> Mine are in the zoomed, and my background filled those holes so I'm doubly good!


Yeah the way the clips and holes are Zoo Med are a better design....


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

I had a small group of Lygodactylus kimhowelli back in the early 2000's. I was in the Marine Corps at the time and got slated for deployment to Iraq so I ended up giving them to a friend of mine. I have no idea what became of them, but I wish I could find another group. They were super cool little geckos.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Hayden said:


> I had a small group of Lygodactylus kimhowelli back in the early 2000's. I was in the Marine Corps at the time and got slated for deployment to Iraq so I ended up giving them to a friend of mine. I have no idea what became of them, but I wish I could find another group. They were super cool little geckos.


There are some around....I have seen a few keepers and sellers on FB.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Azurel said:


> There are some around....I have seen a few keepers and sellers on FB.


Is there a Facebook group specifically for micro geckos?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Hayden said:


> Is there a Facebook group specifically for micro geckos?


Yes....Dwarf geckos discussion and classifieds I think its called.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Azurel said:


> Yes....Dwarf geckos discussion and classifieds I think its called.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

Loving this thread. Always loved phelsuma and lygodactylus but never really seen anyone keeping the other micro geckos so this is great. Could you both share some info on the lighting/heating and whether you're using the original screen top or covering some to up humidity.


----------



## Weston (Mar 21, 2015)

My lighting is just a low watt UVB bulb in an Exoterra hood. I do cover part of the screen during the day and the humidity stays around 70-75%. At night I'm leaving the screen uncovered.


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

Are these not much of a basking gecko and do well with just a good ambient temperature in the viv?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I have mine in vivariums similar to my dart frogs. I don't use uvb bulbs. Typical temps kept for dart frogs from reading up on these is fine.

From my reading they don't bask like larger geckos but I am sure they will...I have not noticed them doing it for me.

I kept the screen in and placed a glass piece on top....I mist once a day once every other day.


----------



## Weston (Mar 21, 2015)

papa_mcknight said:


> Are these not much of a basking gecko and do well with just a good ambient temperature in the viv?


Based on what I've seen a read yeah they just good with ambient temps. However, I still have mine set up in such a way that there's plenty of cooler spots and then areas getting more directly light and thus some heat.


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks guys 

Could definitely be tempted if I find any in the UK


----------



## Weston (Mar 21, 2015)

Came in the other day to find the geckos hanging out on the glass! Everything's still going really well. I have now seen them take down prey. 
Also, pretty sure the female is gravid. If you look closely, you can see a light colored patch beneath her abdomen I'm thinking very well could be an egg: (Fingers crossed). I have seen breeding behavior. The male will approach the female in a strobe-like motion, bobbing his head.
I tried to build some nesting sites into the enclosure; however, if she doesn't make use of those I'm probably not going to try to find the egg. There are plenty of places she might lay where the conditions would be suitable to proper incubation. Depending on how it goes this time, I may try and build a nesting box.


----------



## Weston (Mar 21, 2015)

I've yet to get a decent photo in which it's evident, but the female is absolutely gravid!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Weston said:


> I've yet to get a decent photo in which it's evident, but the female is absolutely gravid!


I think one of my females is as well....Good luck...hope you get an egg soon.


----------



## Weston (Mar 21, 2015)

Good luck to you too! I think mine should be laying within the next week or so! 

Let me know how it goes with yours. I'm interested in trying to promote these guys in the US, so provided everything works out I'll be looking to expand the gene pool I'm working with.


----------



## Weston (Mar 21, 2015)

Guess what I have...


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

gotta admit...they really are cute....oh no, another obsession....can the posters who know what the websites are provide them for readers who may be tempted????


----------



## Weston (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi Judy,

Haha, right? These guys are tons of fun, I'm surprised they're not more widely kept; hey, maybe that's on the cusp of changing though.
Not very much information out there about them. At the moment other than Azurel and myself the only other person I know of in the US working with/breeding them is Shawn and we both got ours from him, originating from an import from Europe. 

These are the two best resources I've found on their care so far:
Welcome to www.dwarfgeckos.com
Three to Get Ready: Sphaerodactylus - Gecko Time - Gecko Time

Not sure who's breeding, but Shawn's FB page is here: 
https://www.facebook.com/FrogWhisperer?fref=ts
And obviously he's active here on dendroboard.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Awesome congrats......how big is the egg?


----------



## Weston (Mar 21, 2015)

Azurel said:


> Awesome congrats......how big is the egg?


Thanks! hmm... probably about 5mm or 6mm.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Cool....I have been looking out for both of my pairs....Haven't found anything....but one tank is so big I might not find them untill after hatching


----------



## Weston (Mar 21, 2015)

Azurel said:


> Cool....I have been looking out for both of my pairs....Haven't found anything....but one tank is so big I might not find them untill after hatching


If you happen to get a look at the underbelly of the female and she is gravid you'll for sure see the egg or its absence. 
I'm debating on whether or not I want to remove mine from the tank. The incubator I have is enormous so it's kind of overkill in light of the temps the egg needs. I'm messing around with a mock-incubator made with two rubbermaid containers to see if I can get that to work.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Well she laid.....not the most convenient place....


----------



## Weston (Mar 21, 2015)

Haha oh man! I might just leave it there-they're really fragile.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Weston said:


> Haha oh man! I might just leave it there-they're really fragile.


Yeah kinda what Im thinking too....To get it I would have to take the glass off the top, carefully remove the exo screen frame....Thats if it stayed in place.....or it could roll off....

she was looking quite a bit skinnier....so I started looking.....Then it hit me...she likes hiding in the gap......bam there it was.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Willing to bet my other pair have laid as well....But they are in a huge viv


----------



## Weston (Mar 21, 2015)

Yeah haha inside the bromeliad wasn't much better. 
I've seen a few guys that build little cups around eggs like that to help hold in humidity-maybe you could rig up a little makeshift incubator of sorts around it.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Looks like the female that laid is on the way to laying again....She is looking gravid again


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

Weston said:


> If you happen to get a look at the underbelly of the female and she is gravid you'll for sure see the egg or its absence.
> I'm debating on whether or not I want to remove mine from the tank. The incubator I have is enormous so it's kind of overkill in light of the temps the egg needs. I'm messing around with a mock-incubator made with two rubbermaid containers to see if I can get that to work.


You can most definitely use an incubator. And you are right, you will see the egg. Here is a gravid sphaero gaigeae and roosevelti. Easy to see the eggs.


----------

